# Memory upgrade on Dell Inspiron 640m



## jmcarrillo (Oct 9, 2008)

I really need to upgrade the memory, here's the question:

My laptop came with 512Mb of memory, when I opened it up I saw a 128Mb card, where's the other 128Mb of memory and can I simply by a 1Gb or 2Gb card and install it? What kind DDR or DDR2 and what speed 533Mhz or 667Mhz??


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

What does it say on the stick of RAM?


----------



## jmcarrillo (Oct 9, 2008)

The only thing I recognised was 128Mb, the other numbers didn't look like a a speed or the memory type


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

Have you tried going to Dell's web site and finding the specs there?


----------



## jmcarrillo (Oct 9, 2008)

know now that it's DDR2 but it doesn't say anything about the speed for the memory


----------



## JB747 (Oct 25, 2008)

Go to Dell's web site, and start a chat in technical support. Tell them what you want to do, they will ask you for you "Service Tag Number", and assuming nothing has change since you purchased your computer, from that number they will be able to tell you how much ram you can install, how many banks there are, what type of ram, and so on. Hope this helps

PS. fyi. Your "Service Tag Number" can be found on the bottom of your laptop.


----------



## Hypernikao (Mar 21, 2009)

These links might be helpfull

Dell Inspiron 640m Manual - starting page 115 on memory
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins640m/en/om/YF920A01.pdf

Memory for Dell Inspiron 640m 
http://www.memorystock.com/memory/DellInspiron640m.html
http://www.memoryc.com/computermemory/ddr2sodimm/4gbgskill667pc25300kit.html
http://www.laptopmemoryupgrade.com/memory/DellInspiron640mMemory.html
http://www.dellmemoryram.com/dell-laptop-ram/DellInspiron640m.html

Has anybody succeeded in upgrading the 640m to 4GB?

¡Hypernikao!


----------

